# Leucomela ?



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have 5 leucomelas that are over 8 mos old. (Currently they are separated in two different tanks 2 in one and 3 in another)I am going to be putting them all together soon in a 30 gallon tank. Anyways I read on the caresheet that they may begin calling at 5-6 mos old. I haven't heard anything yet. Is there a way to possibly coax them into breeding( unless if I have 5 females)or at least get them calling?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

How often are you misting?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

for a few mos I was doing it everyday, now I do it everyother day. The humidity in the tanks never goes below 90%. I am going to be setup a misting system in the next couple of months of so.I have heard if you give them a drier period and then mist them twice a day that could start breeding


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

hmm... maybe record a call on the computer using your camera? mistking.com?? not sure if they have a leuc call, but i record tinc and terribs calls, my tincs react quite strong to it, and my terribs are too young to call but start moving around like crazy trying to figure out where the call is coming from, so in a couple months here they should start calling, but i mean i believe this method kinda helps......... just my 2 cents


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have darren meyers CD, I'll try to do it more religiously and start misting them twice a day fro a week and see what happens


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

So read up on this species as they like to estivate. Dry them out. 90% all the time? Too much humidity. Keep pumping them full of food, but stop spraying them for about two months. Just a light mist, maybe once a week. Screen on the tank. Dont worry, they can take a dry tank for a while.


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

I have heard the adult male luecs. can be identified because they are one of the loudest dart frogs and you can hear them calling. So you might want to put the terrarium in the same room with you listen real well for a day or two, you might hear something that will tell you that you aren't stuck with five females. Also I have read that in some species the females can be quite territorial, I'm not sure if that applies to D. luecomelas but one of my friends (also a member of Dendroboard) did tell me something about his two female luecs. that were in the same terrarium fighting so you might want check about that.


----------

